# 2.5 yr old stays by doors



## Ponder85 (Aug 28, 2011)

My girl, Bailey, stays by doors or entryways a lot. She sleeps btwn my bed (at the foot) and bedroom door. When hanging out, in the family room in the basement (where we spend most of the time) she lays at the bottom of the stairs. 

I really noticed it on the vacation we just took. The cabin bedroom was laid out differently than my bedroom at home, and I expected her to sleep at the foot as normal, but instead she slept at the side of the bed.... right by the door. 

She has some anxiety when we leave her. Is she scared we will leave her? Protection? Something else?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I read somewhere that people should never step over a GSD in a doorway..I think its there way of guarding and protecting the area.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

My shepherd of 13 yrs laid in front of the front door everyday, and by my bed all night. I know he was protecting me. Its the smartest way to guard a home..point of entry.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know what it is but my dog does the same. Since she was a puppy, she has enjoyed laying in front of the entry door or the door to my bedroom (if I'm in the bedroom) or the door to the back yard (again, only if I'm in that room). When I walk over, she doesn't necessarily move so I have to step over her.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Both of my dogs do that. They always position themselves in between me & the door, when I'm sleeping. I initilly thought they just picked "favorite spots", but even after moving, & having a different room setup, they still position themselves between me & the door.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine has also done this since she was a puppy and its generally at night when I go to sleep. Its either the foot of the bed staring at the door or somewhere near the door. When she was little I swore she never slept at night, everytime I woke up to check on her, she was up just watching. Someone told me when I first noticed it, it was her "job" and it was her way of guarding...so I guess this is it. None of my other dogs do this, so it must be the breed?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine does the same thing. My husband travels for work a great deal so I'm home alone- Stosh lays in across the doorway to the bedroom all night. When we travel and stay in a hotel he'll lay in front of the door so no one can come in.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine does too. She either lays at the sliding door in the kitchen or is by the front door. When I'm working downstairs she is on the landing keeping an eye out for the front door and me. 

My other dog (non GSD) would do the same thing and she didn't have a protective nature.


----------



## Ponder85 (Aug 28, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Mine has also done this since she was a puppy and its generally at night when I go to sleep. Its either the foot of the bed staring at the door or somewhere near the door. When she was little I swore she never slept at night, everytime I woke up to check on her, she was up just watching. Someone told me when I first noticed it, it was her "job" and it was her way of guarding...so I guess this is it. None of my other dogs do this, so it must be the breed?


I didn't mention it in the first post, but I don't think I've ever seen my gsd asleep. She's always awake. My husky, in comparison, is always snoozing. 

I guess it is her guarding. I've never thought of her as very protective.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

My GSD does the same thing. He sits at the front door waiting while I'm gone and at night. During the day when back door is open he lays there. My friends sheltie does it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Both of my pups do this same thing. I cant go anywhere with out my boyguards- bathroom toilet, bath, get a drink of water. I feel like I have my secret service to protect me. LOL. Alot of times one will run up the stairs before I walk up and the other follows behind. I tell them all the time I hope that I never fall down the stairs because I would crush them. 
I am very overweight and I also am disabled so I think they take care of me- actually I know they do.
I appreciate my secret service. I feel like I am first class around them.:laugh:


----------

